# A Question on The Hood Purchase ...



## awbrew (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, I Found This really nice Hood at what seems to be a great deal. I do have one question on the ventilation hood itself. It has a blower on it. Will that be sufficient to move the air on a short straight run straight up through the roof of the garage? I'm guessing 8 to 10 feet or less? Or if I have to go with a blower, what can I get by with that will last, but not be over-kill. It is an acid Hood... I be doing some of Hoke Experiments, And some of Lazer Steves Dvds on Converters...

Heres the link to the item on ebay..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260958819742

Thanks in advance for your help....

edited Adding... 

P.S. I have read and done all my homework on Fume Hoods And The vacume setup that 4metals posted. I intend on using the setup that 4metals posted anyway to achieve the vacume needed. 4metals maybe if you see this and have the time to respond. In the vacume system you posted. Did you someway run the exhaust of your hood up that stack on Your Vacume system as a scrubber and if so Is there a need for a corrosion resistant blower on the down side of the process. After being scrubbed or could you get by with some type of inline blower like this one on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/270810591789 .Would this get the job done or would it have to be one of the bigger axle type fans that have the belt and motor setting to the outside....


----------



## awbrew (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi All, well the hood came in in one piece. I know that this isn't exactly the wright thread for my question. I may have missed the mark on this one. Being that this thread was for building your equipment, and not purchasing it. I think I found the answer to my question, and I may have been confussing in my orginal post. I'm using the HCL/Clorox to leach convertors from steves video, then Hcl/Nitric, ammonium chloride and sodium chlorate to refine and finally drop the PGMS. Is everything im using ok to exhaust up the stack, except for the Nitric. Thats what It looked like in one of the drawings I found on here, but I'm not sure what chemicals they were using.

So in the orginal post I was thinking about trying to run all the exhaust up threw a stack like on 4metals design. That probably wouldn't have worked anyways unless I had a really big blower like the one Noxx bought. But on the other drawing it looked like only the Nitric was a seperate system, Being pulled up the Wet Stack on an Eductor type system. And out of what im using above will it be ok to vent the rest? This will be more of a learning process probably for me just a few ounces, here and their. As I already have plenty on jobs on the carlot, salvage yard, storage units, property rentals. I'm setting up a small lab so me and my son will have a place to learn as He gets older and more interested in the world around him. I have plenty of time as he is only 5 years old right now... It would just be nice for the tools to be there as he grows. Well its 8:00 am Time to get back on that hamster wheel ...LOL


----------

